# Bulados



## Floca

En l'obra _Mar i cel_, d'Àngel Guimerà, hi surt l'expressió _Bulados!_ en boca de Baldiri. Algú sap a què es refereix?


----------



## Mei

Floca said:


> En l'obra _Mar i cel_, d'Àngel Guimerà, hi surt l'expressió _Bulados!_ en boca de Baldiri. Algú sap a què es refereix?



Ens pots donar algún context?

Mei


----------



## Floca

És que no tinc tota l'obra, només un fragment; el context  no és molt aclaridor:

"—D'ací a poca estona. De primer vindrà don Patricio amb l'Ajuntament, pujaran a la Sala d'actes, allí amb els seus honors de rúbrica el revestiran amb el títol de _hijo adoptivo honorario_, i després d'ací a la plaça acabarà la cerimònia: memòria, discursos, escórrer cortina i _viva _això i això, i _viva_ allò altre...
BALDIRI: _Bulados!_
PERE ANTONI: I doncs? I tu què faries?
BALDIRI: A mi, ja em saben el natural, sóc soci de sant MUs i sóc el de la cullera. Vull dir que sóc de la broma."


----------



## Lumia

L'única paraula que se m'acut relacionada amb _bulados_ és _bolados_, un castellanisme per _esponjat_, que és un tipus de dolç que es desfà amb aigua per fer una beguda refrescant amb gust. Si sou de Barcelona els haureu vist a l'aparador de la pastisseria "L'abella", a la plaça de l'Àngel cantonada amb la baixada de la Llibreteria; normalment en tenen de diferents gustos (maduixa, anís, llimona...).

Segons el que explicava un dia Ainaud de Lasarte al programa de la Mari Pau Huguet (en va fer una demostració pràctica), fa temps eren una llaminadura molt típica i apreciada.

Com que pel context que dónes parla de celebracions, que aquest personatge exclami "Bulados!" no seria tan estrany. Seria com si nosaltres diguéssim "Canapès!", "Xocolatada!", "Xampany!"...


----------



## Floca

Moltes gràcies! És una bona pista...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> L'única paraula que se m'acut relacionada amb _bulados_ és _bolados_, un castellanisme per _esponjat_, que és un tipus de dolç que es desfà amb aigua per fer una beguda refrescant amb gust. Si sou de Barcelona els haureu vist a l'aparador de la pastisseria "L'abella", a la plaça de l'Àngel cantonada amb la baixada de la Llibreteria; normalment en tenen de diferents gustos (maduixa, anís, llimona...).


 
No és "La Colmena", així, en castellà???

I tant! sempre tenen aquests dolços a l'aparador, semblen carbó del dia dels Reis però de colors (normalment rosa o verd). Si ho voleu, puc fer un treball de camp i preguntar com n'hi diuen


----------



## Lumia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No és "La Colmena", així, en castellà???
> 
> I tant! sempre tenen aquests dolços a l'aparador, semblen carbó del dia dels Reis però de colors (normalment rosa o verd). Si ho voleu, puc fer un treball de camp i preguntar com n'hi diuen


 
Ostres, ara que ho dius, potser sí que és "La Colmena" . Abans de la guerra civil era "L'abella" i quan va arribar el franquisme van intentar treure el nom explícit i posar-hi un dibuix d'un rusc d'abelles, però no va passar i els van obligar a posar-lo en castellà i sí que em sembla que s'ha quedat tal com va. Això és el que em va vendre un excap meu, que és del barri de tota la vida i d'abans de la guerra, i que sempre li deia "L'abella"; i de tant dir-li "L'abella", se m'ha quedat amb aquest nom.

Si t'hi apropes a preguntar si els anomenen _esponjats_ o els anomenen _bolados_ (que crec recordar que era el que hi deia als cartellets de l'aparador), aprofita el viatge i confirma si la història de "L'abella" és certa o un altre apòcrif del meu estimat excap, que no seria el primer ni el darrer.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> Si t'hi apropes a preguntar si els anomenen _esponjats_ o els anomenen _bolados_ (que crec recordar que era el que hi deia als cartellets de l'aparador), aprofita el viatge i confirma si la història de "L'abella" és certa o un altre apòcrif del meu estimat excap, que no seria el primer ni el darrer.


 
Encantada: demà tinc intenció d'aventurar-me més enllà del Paral·lel, o sigui que ja us passaré un informe de tot plegat


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda a tots. Aquest matí/migdia he dut a terme la incursió que us havia promès, a la pastisseria La Colmena. 

El dolç que ens ocupa, Lumia, es diu _esponjat_, tot i que la senyora que m'ha despatxat m'ha comentat que "fins fa poc n'hi dèiem _bolados_". Hi havia força gent a l'establiment i no he gosat preguntar pel nom. De tota manera, quan he arribat a casa i he desembolicat el panet de Viena i la merenga, he vist que en el paper diu el següent:

*PASTISSERIA BOMBONERIA LA COLMENA, ANTIGA CASA L'ABELLA.*

I, per cert, la senyora m'ha comentat el que jo m'imaginava, que els esponjats/bolados són una versió acolorida del carbó de Reis.

Molt bon diumenge a tots


----------



## Lumia

Perfecte. Tenim normalitzat el terme, hem confirmat que probablement el meu cap no explicava un sopar de duro (aquest cop) i sabem que els esponjats són el que realment semblen ser: carbó de Reis. Torno a creure en la humanitat .


----------

